# tail lights and propane not working on camper



## islandskim (Jun 13, 2011)

I was given a 1980 camper. when i hooked up the propane tanks the first time it seemed to just run on and on, as if there was a leak in the line., however i was getting gas to the stove., so I shut it off. keep in mind it had been sitting unused for years, so there was probably alot of air in the lines.Today I tried again and now at least when i turn the tank on it stops making noise (leaking)., but now, getting no fuel to the stove but there is propane in the tank. is this a sign the regulator is screwed up?
also, I replaced the tail light bulbs and shined up the connections a bit because I
wasn't getting anything,. I got the tail lights to come on BUT when i hit the turn signal they both blink, and when i hit the brake the tail lights go OFF, unless the headlights are off, then they come on. I wasn't sure on the bulb I've tried 1157 and 2026 bulbs, is it possible the bulbs are still wrong?
any ideas / help would be great, Thanks!


----------

